# problems with a sticky brake drum



## jgulick48 (Feb 19, 2006)

does any one have a suggestion as to how to remove a rusted on brake drum from a 1993 chey cavalier we have tried hitting it with a dead blow and every thing we'er seriously consider in cutting it off an help is well apriciated


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you tried heating it with an oxy torch lightly round the wheel lugs and spigot? Then just tapping round it with a hammer should loosen it.


----------



## jgulick48 (Feb 19, 2006)

we don't have an oxy torch but we did try to heat it with a propane tourch and that didhn't work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

spray some penertrating oil aroung the lugs and leave overnight
loosen the shoes
belt it futher on with a hammer then bang around the outside while trying to lever it off


----------



## jgulick48 (Feb 19, 2006)

tried that too all it did is start to bend the outer wall of the drum meaning the part they lug studes go through and the brake lines are dissconnected and the brakes have no star wheel for adjustment


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

There's got to be an adjuster...there's no sign of an oval knockout plug either in the backing plate or the drum?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

or a quarter inch square lug near the bottom third of the backing plate


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

just a sec. let me diagram something.

EDIT: ok maybe not, my drafting tool is acting up...

anyhow, here is a pic of the tool you need....









you will reach in the slot like this, and then work the wheel for a few minutes,
and then the drum will slide right off.









the hole is in the backside of the backing plate, like this









if the drum was not in the way, you'd see this...


----------



## jgulick48 (Feb 19, 2006)

there is only one problem these brakes don't have that star whell so here's no way to adjust them also there is no sign of any other thing that can be securing the drum besides the rust we think that the wrong size drum is on that car


----------

